# [AfterEffects] Bilder von links nach rechts laufen lassen



## Mickael (26. September 2002)

*Bilder durch Bild halb transparent laufen lassen*

Ich möchte für meine Diplomarbeit ein Video erstellen. In dem der Hintergrund ein Himmel mit Wolken ist und wo meine Bilder aus der Arbeit hlab transparent durchschweben z.B. von links nach rechts.

Was muß ich machen um dies hinzu bekommen. Ich habe leider nur Adobe Premiere 5.0 und Photoshop.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. September 2002)

Das geht sicher auch mit Premiere, aber ich kenne v5 nicht und weíß halt nicht, ob es da auch geht, deswegen:

<b>1.)</b>

Lade dir Adobe After Effects 5.5 runter (30 Tage Testversion)

<b>2.)</b>

Rückmeldung geben, wenn du es hast!

<b>3.)</b>

Auf meine Instruktionen warten




<b>oder:</b>

Auf Leute warten, die Ahnung von V5 haben...


----------



## Mickael (12. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Da bin ich wieder. hat etwas länger gedauert. Sorry
Nun bin ich gespannt wie ich das anstellen soll.

Wo bekomme ich denn vorbeisiehende Wolken her? Gibt es ne www-Seite mit Standard Hintergründen?

Aber zuerst mal zu meiner eigendlichen Frage...

Danke Euch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Oktober 2002)

Hast du jetzt die AfterEffects Trial?


----------



## goela (13. Oktober 2002)

> Wo bekomme ich denn vorbeisiehende Wolken her? Gibt es ne www-Seite mit Standard Hintergründen?



Meistens suche ich Bilder im Google (Stichwort Wolken etc.) Mit erweiteter Bildersuche kannst Du dort ja auch selektiver suchen!
Werde ich dort nicht fündig, dann suche ich weiter in Stockphotos!

Aber bin sicher Du wirst im Google fündig! Unter dem Stichwort "Wolken" gibt's einige!!!!


----------



## Mickael (13. Oktober 2002)

Ja habe ich. Ich brauche nur jetzt nur noch die Beschreibung von dir.

Danke schon mal

(-:


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Oktober 2002)

Videotutorial kommt heute Abend! Ca 20.00 sollte es da sein.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Oktober 2002)

Noch ne kleine Frage, bevor ich mich ransetze:

Sollen die Wolken im Hintergrund echt sein also sich bewegen oder nur eine BMP?


----------



## Mickael (13. Oktober 2002)

Was bei dir schneller geht. Bewegte Wolken wären auch gut, aber kein muß.

Danke


----------



## Mickael (13. Oktober 2002)

Kann du mir auch in diesem Zusammenhang sagen wie mit welcher Einstellung (Bildgröße etc.) ich das beste Ergebnis für eine Bildausgabe erzielen kann? Ich habe einige Einstellungen versucht, bin aber nicht mit der Quali zufrieden (leichter Schleier wie bei den "Sicherungskopien" von Harry Potter).

Wünsche:

1) Abspielen auf PC von CD aus oder
1a) Abspielen auf DVD

2) Nicht all zuviele CD für ca. 1 Stunde Film

3) Brennen mit WinOnCD

4) Habe Rohlinge von 800 und 700 MB

Sorry für meine dummen Fragen (Im Forum habe ich leider nix gefunden)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Oktober 2002)

Wenn du es sowohl auf PC als auch auf DVD anschauen willst, wirst du MPG2 nehmen müssen.

Video ist übrigens gerade beim Rendern...

Video ist fertig. Zum Anschauen in eine Bildschirmauflösung von 1024*768 wechseln. DivX5.02 benötigt 

Ist natürlich ganz einfach gehalten. Damit es gut aussieht musst du schon selber was cooles machen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Oktober 2002)

Ich habe noch mal eine hübschere Variante zusammengeschustert:

Hier


----------



## KJ187 (28. Februar 2003)

hi, ich bin seit heute auch After FX Nutzer, und würde mir sehr gerne das Tutorial ansehen, doch leider kommt ein PSWD Feld wenn ich es saugen will, das bekommt man nur wenn man User und Passwort hat, is ja blöd g*

Kann ich das tut haben ?


----------



## brecht (3. März 2003)

sacht ma - das ist ja größenwahn oder übertreibung oder sowas, wenn man AfterEffekts empfiehlt um einen clip von rechts nach links wandern zu lassen - in premiere geht das ja noch einfacher - 

Also 

Clip in die Timeline legen - dann markierten clip mit der rechten maustaste anklicken - und schwupps geht ein menü auf, indem man unter "Video" (glaube ich) "Bewegung" auswählen kann - das Fenster das sich dann öffnet erklärt sich geradezu von selbst - 

das geht auf jedenfall auch in Premiere 5.0 und nicht nur 6.0 oder 6.5


Man sollte eine Software erst ausreizen, bevor man zur nächst höheren klasse greift 

just my 2 cents


----------

